

Robotic suit gives shipyard workers super strength - nrao123
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22329803.900-robotic-suit-gives-shipyard-workers-super-strength.html

======
ColinWright
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8133808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8133808)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8135262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8135262)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8132336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8132336)

